

All articles about the Swedish FRA:s cooperation with NSA translated to English - darkbot
http://www.svt.se/ug/read-all-articles-in-english

======
etiam
This is a great resource. It's a shame it didn't make it on to the front page.
I feel somewhat relieved to see this amount of investigative journalism
collected on the topic. The public response in Sweden has been much too weak
so far.

